# Any horticulturalists out there?



## freelunch (Sep 10, 2008)

I took this shot in Bern, the capital of Switzerland. I thought the pink flamingos on the front of this rather serious building was a nice contrast. I didn't realize until I got home what else I had captured.


----------



## freelunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a closer shot in case you missed it.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the crop edit with focus on the two windows and all the balcony adornments only better than the original. I keep looking at the "Tübeli" there, wondering what it might mean. "Stübeli" would mean something to me, but not the word as shows... Also the bowed entrances underneath the rectangular (strict, or "serious", as you call it) windows with the nicely coloured and shaped flamingoes take away a little from the effect you wanted to capture, I think. So the crop works better for me.


----------



## freelunch (Sep 10, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> So the crop works better for me.



The "crop" is the point alright!


----------



## Artograph (Sep 10, 2008)

D'oh!!!  ..Is _that_ what I _think_ you are leading me to _believe_ it is...?  :stun:  LOL!!


----------



## freelunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Artograph said:


> D'oh!!!  ..Is _that_ what I _think_ you are leading me to _believe_ it is...?  :stun:  LOL!!



That ain't no Japanese maple!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2008)

They wouldn't grow THAT right out there in the open on their balcony, now WOULD THEY??? 
If they met someone as harmless and uninformed as myself, they might get along with it, but there sure are people who don't need all those hints at "crops" and "not maple plants" to understand what it is... ! Even in the authorities! Wouldn't you think?


----------



## freelunch (Sep 10, 2008)

We were surprised by the laissez faire attitude toward drugs in Bern. We walked by three junkies shooting up in a fairly busy pedestrian precinct. Nobody batted an eye! If you can shoot up on the streets, I guess you can grow pot on your window sill. Marijuana is a very distinctive plant. In fact, it looks _exactly_ like the plant on the right.


----------



## m1a1fan (Sep 10, 2008)

It took me a second...but now I see what's going on.


----------



## matt-l (Sep 12, 2008)

believe it or not, this seems pretty smart..the cops wouldn't be looking at balcony flowers all day long to find dope plants right out in the open like this..they look in the places where they think people will grow them...either that or they just needed some light


----------

